# Tired during growth spurts?



## Clbwhittington (May 18, 2010)

I feel like such a neurotic mom but our super energetic 4 month old has slowed way down the last few days and is sleeping a lot. I'm seeing more teeth coming in and he seems to grow everyday? This is normal right? He threw up for the first time this week and I'm just being silly I think


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When did he last get shots? Teething can be hard on a pup, and it seems they go thru a big spurt right before it hits, then another after the teething is done. Hopefully your feeding a quality appropriate diet to help him along.
I remember Karlo had to have his food upped at this age, or would barf bile in the early morning and be off his appetite on those mornings(he was usually a chow hound!)...I gave him midnight snacks and that helped.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

When did he throw up? Was it right in the morning? Before or right after a meal? What did the throwup look like?

He may just be in pain from the teething and doesnt feel like himself. Are you giving him anything for his teeth? Lucy lived on ice cubes and her chilly bone while teething.


----------



## Clbwhittington (May 18, 2010)

He threw up at night after he was outside for while, it was brown. He tends to eat some of the bark outside so I think that may have been it.
His last puppy shot was two weeks ago.
He looooves ice cubes and those seem to be helping with the teething. We have him on a good food too


----------

